# Freenas crash, filesystem gone??



## bsdlike (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear all,

a friend of mine runs a freenas box, it crashed.....

the problem is that the disk labels are gone and if i try to mount the hard disk i get this error: incorrect super block

if i try to fdisk the disk:
******* Working on device /dev/ad2 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=969021 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=969021 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
<UNUSED>

no disklabels!

so you want to try fsck on the disk, i tried fsck_ufs:

** /dev/ad2
Cannot find file system superblock
ioctl (GCINFO): Inappropriate ioctl for device
fsck_ufs: /dev/ad2: can't read disk label

does anyone have an idea how to fix it, if it is even fixable?

i hope it's enough info if you need more please ask

thanks.....


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 13, 2009)

sounds similar to a /mnt that crashed while
 rsync'ing, while I was
active in another TTY(n). I Do not know the answer,
unfortunately.  I now have the rsync on SATA (pci card)
rather than IDE (secondary PATA port).  And have
not investigated an answer (no time).


----------



## Djn (Mar 13, 2009)

It sounds like it might be a hardware problem ...
Ideally, you should use recoverdisk to dump the entire disk to an image, and then do any further work on that image - that'll also show you if there's any serious problems.


----------

